# AZA Z-1s for good $



## fatman (May 2, 2006)

Hello everyone, i just order a set of AZA Z-1s (245-40-18 fronts 40mm) and 275-35-18 40mm) for the rears from Wheelmax, for well under $1400. Thats mounted, balanced and all the hardware. I am receiving them within five days. I spoke with someone from topshelf, and they quoted me $1625 delivered to my door, which is close to the price of 19 inch from Wheelmax. I am getting my fenders rolled on wed so i could put my wheels on when they get here. If anyone is interested, call them at 
1800-545-5745 Ext: 1029 and ask for Kevin. He is a very nice guy and is into cars. I am not putting down Topshelf, but i am just looking for the best deal and if i receive one, than i think its only right that i pass it on. Thats what this forum is for. 

PS. If someone could pass this info on to the LS2GTO.com guys that would be great, because i can never sign on. Thanks


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you get the black or hyper silver? I plan on ordering the black ones next week. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fatman (May 2, 2006)

I ordered the hyper silver. He also has the Z-8s with the black face and the hyper silver. I was torn between the two, because the z-8s have a crome lip and the z-1s don't. the Z-8s with all the hardware were around $1500, with free shipping.


----------

